# italiankitchenaids.com



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi all. Has anyone had dealings with italiankitchenaids.com selling Elektra machines. Seems they have places dotted around Europe so not sure if that's good or not. cheers


----------



## Dotty (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi dwalsh1

Had no dealings with them


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Strange reply Dotty !


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Again no dealings but the prices certainly look inviting. Too good to be true??

Gaz


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

The website looks worryingly similar to a site that had reported issues with warranty claims requiring customer to cover the return postage costs to Italy if a claim occurred. Also the savings did not look that great for products I looked at.

Why Elektra machines particularly in terms of your interest?


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Don you are correct this is the same company as http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/ - at least they have the same contact information. dwalsh1 I think you would be wise to steer clear of this one - going on what I have read elsewhere.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Don. The reason I had Elektra in mind was the fact that the Sixties 1 group machines (GL/A3) are the best looking machines IMO on the planet and reading the American forums the reviews are excellant.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Pricey little devils though, good looking if perhaps overkill in the home setting (6 litre boiler) says he who has just bought the biggest Mazzer grinder possible on impulse. Anyway, I guess such a purchase is as much driven by aesthetics as function. Good on you if the funds are available, me I still stick with my choice of the Izzo Alex for a future purchase (rotary pump, no plumbing, excellent build quality)

Don


----------



## barrykensett (Dec 15, 2009)

Don't touch that Company, I got ripped off by them when a machine packed up after two weeks and they didn't want to know.

Barry


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for that info Barry


----------

